# New Crew



## Peanut butter (Sep 9, 2012)

Well i've been on foot for the last three years, and am now looking for a few good trustworthy, exciting, ambitous people to work together with to buy a new school bus, probably mini, and travel the states in search of the occult and strange,

Must be very openminded and likeable
Minimal drug use
Minimal drinking
strong minded and hard workers
Likes to learn
okay with witchcraft and contacting the dead
NO THIEFS!!!


I really hope this brings in some people who want this for themselves too, My plan is to get everyone together who is interested then work for a month or two, given the number of people this should be enough time to get enough money together to get the new ship, i've already got most of whats needed but i'd rather it be a group effort, for food i've got like 800 saved alone

A mechanic would be nice, but i'm mainly just looking for inspired individuals, i hope to hear from some people soon, i'll be posting updates soon,

Peace, Love, and Peanut butter


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 9, 2012)

This sounds like an awesome idea! I'd be totally down were it not for some prior obligations but I can't wait to hear how this turns out. I've wanted to check out Pleasant Grove, Utah for awhile now. It's the town where there was satanic cult that used to mutilate cows or something similar. The book Jay's Journal is based on the journal of one of their younger members. I question the book's accuracy but still sounds like a place worth checkin out.


----------

